# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  .rAR-архивы или новая реинкарнация старого знакомого

## thyrex

Прошел месяц и появился родственник (вполне возможно, что это все-таки вирус на основе оригинальных исходников, о чем свидетельствует строка в теле вируса, которая раньше не использовалась) вируса-архиватора. В этот раз файлы упаковываются в *rAR*-архивы с паролем

*Примеры тем*
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=162833
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=162848

*Механизм распространения*: остался прежним – вложение (дроппер) к электронному письму

*Известные имена дроппера*



> Копия искового заявления.cmd – просто переименованный самораспаковывающийся архив, который Лаборатория Касперского детектирует, как *Trojan-Ransom.BAT.Agent.u*


*Шифруемые файлы* (на всех логических дисках, список расширений находится в файле *shpka.msk*)

Скрытый текст
.jpg.JPGjpegJPEG.doc.DOCdocxDOCX.txt.TXT.pdf.PDF.tif.TIF.dbf.DBF.eps.EPS.psd.PSD.cdr.CDR.mbd.MBD.dxb.xml.XML.xls.XLSxlsxXLSX.dwg.DWG.mdf.MDF.mdb.MDB.zip.ZIP.rar.RAR.cdx.CDX.wps.WPS.rtf.RTF.1CD.1cd.4db.4dd.adp.ADP.xls.XLD.wdb.str.STR.pdm.PDM.ppt.crw.dxg.ptx.odb.odp.PEK.sps.SPS.pst.raf.pdd.mdf.srw.raw Скрыть


После запуска в папке *c:\tmp* появляется все необходимое для шифрования
Для работы вирус использует консольную версию архиватора WinRar 5.0

В каждой папке создается файл с именем *!!Фaйлы зaшифpoвaны.txt* следующего содержания (пример)

Скрытый текст
 К Вам обращается робот Gulfstream (компьютерная программа, умеющая поддерживать диалог с человеком).
 Все файлы компьютера были заархивированны с паролем. При архивации происходит
 шифрование данных алгоритмом AES. Взломать подобный алгоритм невозможно.
 В программу, которой заархивированны файлы, робот успел вставить свой адрес эллектронной
 почты, чтобы попробовать помочь расшифровать данные.

 Робот Gulfstream не принимает деньги!

 В качестве благодарности за расшифровку Gulfstream любит Биткоины.
 Достать Биткоины просто, для этого надо иметь 10.000 рублей.
 Для разархивации данных надо написать письмо на эллектронный адрес:

[email protected]

 1. Приложить к письму один любой заархивированный файл небольшого размера;
 2. Приложить файл, который Вы сейчас читаете (Файлы зашифрованны.TxT). Этот файл находится в каждой
 директории, где имеются заархивированные файлы.

 Таким образом, следует отправить два файла на вышеуказанную эллектронную почту.

 В случае успешной расшифровки одного отправленного файла, робот вышлет его Вам обратно.
 Высланный расшифрованный файл будет являться подтверждением того, что робот может расшифровать все файлы.
 В ответном письме с разархивированным файлом робот отправит подробную инструкцию как
 приобрести биткоины. После отправки Биткоинов - Gulfstream отправит Вам пароль и программу,
 которая разархивирует все файлы на компьютере.

 В конце данного письма содержатся непонятные для людей символы. Эти символы нужны для расшифровки,
 не удаляйте их.

 ВНИМАНИЕ! Робот хочет быть полезен людям. Робот запрограммирован таким образом,
 что не имея биткоинов он все равно трудится и пытается разархивировать файлы. Но сначала Gulfstream
 помогает тем представителям человеческой рассы, у которых есть биткоины. В течение 1-24 часов.

 Тем у кого нет биткоинов робот все равно будет стараться помочь. По
 расчетам Gulfstream, он сможет подобрать пароль, которым заархивированны файлы, от 6 до 12 месяцев.
 Как только пароль будет подобран, Gulfstream отправит его всем известным ему
 представителям земной рассы. Gulfstream надеется, что это может произойти и раньше..

 Gulfstream - это робот. В переписке не следует допускать сенсуативного контента. Робот не знает,
 что такое: чувства, угрозы, переговоры, сон, поцелуй, дыхание. Робот может только мечтать об
 этом! Для Gulfstrema не существует способа матереализоваться. Робот просит
 Вас относиться к переписке в узко утилитарном смысле, как к передаче
 информации. На данный момент чувственный контент роботом плохо детермини-руется.

 Я буду стараться помочь Вам, Ваш Gulfstream.

 Ответ на Ваше письмо придет в течение 1-24 часов.

 Если почта не отвечает больше 24ч, возможно, почтовый ящик робота сломался 
 Существует второй способ связи. 
 1) Зайдите на сайт www.bitmsg.me 
 2) Зарегистрируйтесь ( нажмите get started today), затем введите Ваш логин, 
 e-mail и пароль (пароль вводится два раза для подтверждения правильности
 ввода). 
 3) На Ваш почтовый ящик, указанный при регистрации, будет отправлена ссылка
 для подтверждение регистрации.
 4) Пройдите по ссылке. Далее, Вам потребуется создать адрес для переписки - 
 нажмите кнопку Create random address. Все, вы можете отправить сообшение. 
 Отправить новое сообщение - нажмите кнопку New Message. В разделе to (кому) 
 укажите контактный адрес: BM-2cX2Lxu6NugPgyRKuG8AxTg2Z9pgGnKSyb
 Укажите тему сообщения и пишите сообщение. В СООБЩЕНИИ ТОЛЬКО ВАШ email адрес
 по которому с Вами можно связаться. Больше ничего не пишите. Нажимаете кнопку Send Message
 (послать сообщение). Ответ придет в течение 1-24 часов уже на Ваш почтовый ящик.
 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Скрыть


А теперь о работе вируса. После запуска дроппера, извлечения компонентов стартуют: 
– *x.bat*



> PING -n 5 -w 1000 127.0.0.1 > nul
> echo !> capcha


, в результате работы которого создается файл *capcha*, который по сути служит сигналом к началу запуска процедуры архивирования.
 – *moar.exe*


Подробности работы moar.exe

1) Запускается *hello.bat*, который, как видно из его содержимого 

```
start "" hello.exe
```

запускает hello.exe. Вся роль этого файла сводится к выводу липового сообщения об ошибке Adobe Reader



> Ошибка в файле или файл испорчен


2) Предпринимается попытка открыть файл *iuoepdjjfi*. Если его нет, он создается (служит для недопущения запуска второй копии программы).
3) Предпринимается попытка открыть файл *capcha*.
 – Если его нет, переходим к п. 3.5
 3.1 Запускается файл *pgmttc.exe* (он генерирует пароль архивирования. Под-робности его работы ниже)


Подробности работы pgmttc.exe

1. C задержкой в 3 секунды получаются 8 координат курсора мыши на экране и сохраняются в строку.
2. Генерируется по определенному алгоритму пароль архивирования длиной 64 байта и записывается в файл *drivers.000*
3. Все используемые при генерации области памяти забиваются мусором.
Скрыть


 3.2 Содержимое файла *drivers.000* шифруется по алгоритму RSA с публичным ключем 
public.cod
public mod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
public key=932E18AD4465A6A2508998CBDFA3F647ABDB76306ECA4B2BB85D8FD1CF1C13DC8D318000F2986A3561FFC88F3B5684BD989A4EE1739A0465ECD709C392C20A70F14DA22A197999F0347BCA522B1B4D797AB220F7A0DA49CFF66C4B0632382138AF9A26F2FEC0D54B3ABBB1D71467083D60436C30236D130D786E22BAB68BCEDСкрыть
 (запуск файла *rsa.bat*) и записывается в файл *rsa.000*. Ори-гинальное содержимое файла *drivers.000* хранится в памяти компьютера на протяжении всего процесса шифрования.
 3.3 Файл *drivers.000* дважды перезаписывается мусором (сначала 64, потом 1024 символа «0»), усекается до нулевой длины и удаляется
 3.4 Запускается процесс шифрования:
 3.4.1 По найденному пути записывается сообщение вымогателя, в конец которого записывается зашифрованный ключ (причем никакой проверки на наличие файла с сообщением не происходит, и он создается каждый раз заново)
 3.4.2 Создается файл *drivers.cmd*, куда записывается полный путь к подле-жащему архивации файлу
 3.4.3 Выделяется область памяти в 256 байт и заполняется нулями (используется как буфер обмена). После чего сюда записывается пароль архивирования (чрезвычайно хитрый способ передачи пароля в сам архивирующий компонент  :Smiley: )).
 3.4.4 Запуск файла *par.cmd*, в котором в свою очередь идет вызов файла *rurim.exe* (именно он отвечает за процедуру архивирования)

Подробности работы rurim.exe

1. Из буфера обмена в свою область памяти читается пароль архивирования, после чего буфер забивается мусором и освобождается.
2. Из файла *drivers.cmd* читается путь к файлу для архивирования
3. Генерируется и запускается на выполнение команда архивирования, которая ни-чем не отличается от предыдущей версии


```
rar.exe a -ep1 -dw -p<ключ> <имя.rAR> <имя>
```

где
*а* – добавить в архив
*-ep1* – исключить базовую папку из пути
*-dw*  – стереть исходный файл
4. Забивается мусором область, где *rurim.exe* хранила пароль архивирования
Скрыть

 3.4.5 Файл *drivers.cmd* удаляется
 3.5 Выделяется область памяти в 65 байт для буфера обмена. После освобождения буфера затирается символами «0» пароль архивирования в памяти.
Скрыть


*Оценка возможности разархивирования*:
- возможна:
  -- ОПЫТНЫМ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕМ (понимающим в программировании, владеющим навыками работы с программой WinHex, PE Tools), если вовремя заметить процесс архивирования, выдрать из памяти программы *moar.exe* пароль;
  -- если антивирусные компании ЗАХОТЯТ заниматься простым перебором паролей;

- невозможна:
 -- если «архиватор» закончил работу, и остался только зашифрованный файл с паролем; 
 -- антивирусные компании НЕ СТАНУТ ЗАМОРАЧИВАТЬСЯ с перебором ключей.

Компоненты «архиватора» Лабораторией Касперского детектируются, как



> *moar.exe* – *Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.ics*
> *rsa.bat* – *Trojan-Ransom.BAT.Agent.u*

----------

*миднайт*,  *mike 1*,  *olejah*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## zoid009

У меня именно такой(( вариант лечения уже есть или надо платить?
Дело в том, что у меня много пользователей позапускало его и получилось, что всё файловое хранилище заархивированно по несколько раз. Масштаб бедствия приличный, примерно 400Гб файлов. Есть варианты решения?

----------


## thyrex

> вариант лечения уже есть или надо платить?


Боюсь, что даже в сравнении с предыдущей модификацией, где вариант подбора пароля удалось изобрести, тут на простой подбор уйдут сотни лет.

Анализ кода генерации пароля показал, что реально подобрать его более-менее быстро, если на момент его генерации курсор мыши постоянно находился без движения в течение 24 секунд:
а) у самого верхнего края экрана, т.е. коррдиинаты курсора (Х, *0*); 
б) у самой левой границы экрана, т.е. коррдиинаты курсора (*0*, Y). 

А уж совсем идеальный вариант - курсор в левом верхнем углу экрана, т.е. в точке (0, 0). Тогда пароль элементарный  :Smiley:

----------

*миднайт*,  *olejah*

----------


## zoid009

> Боюсь, что даже в сравнении с предыдущей модификацией, где вариант подбора пароля удалось изобрести, тут на простой подбор уйдут сотни лет.
> 
> Анализ кода генерации пароля показал, что реально подобрать его более-менее быстро, если на момент его генерации курсор мыши постоянно находился без движения в течение 24 секунд:
> а) у самого верхнего края экрана, т.е. коррдиинаты курсора (Х, *0*); 
> б) у самой левой границы экрана, т.е. коррдиинаты курсора (*0*, Y). 
> 
> А уж совсем идеальный вариант - курсор в левом верхнем углу экрана, т.е. в точке (0, 0). Тогда пароль элементарный


Получается вариант только один, платить, если хочешь получить свои данные обратно. Но где гарантии, что все 3-4 уровня архивации пройдут за 10 000 руб.?

- - - Добавлено - - -

Мало того, компьютеры, которые были заражены, уже очищены от вирусов, как понять какой из ПК был первый заражен и кто первый, второй, третий ... заразили файловое хранилище тоже не выяснить уже. А на сколько я понимаю, восстановить можно только с зараженного ПК, где есть лог зараженных папок. Даже если после оплаты мне дадут "лечилку", то запускать её не на чем или дают пароль?

----------


## thyrex

> А на сколько я понимаю, восстановить можно только с зараженного ПК, где есть лог зараженных папок


Никакого лога вирус не ведет




> как понять какой из ПК был первый заражен и кто первый, второй, третий


По времени создания файла с сообщением вымогателя. Опять же искать нужно на каждой машине (конкретного пользователя) самый первый такой файл




> Но где гарантии, что все 3-4 уровня архивации пройдут за 10 000 руб.?


Никакой. Об этом нужно говорить уже персонально с вымогателями

----------


## Георгий-777 avacha77

Здравствуйте
Еще один ВАШ клиент. Поймал такого гада тоже.
Ничего пока не предпринимал. Прогнал Касперским антишифровальшиком. Он вроде бы открыл некоторые файлы.но почему-то криво. Информация в них искажена. 
Комп выключил.Как правильно остановить вирус ?
Он уже залез на второй удаленный комп через по Dropbox. И это не очень понятно,т.к. на втором компе никто не запускал исполняемого файла.  Или он активируется при попытке открыть архив ?
Не подскажите,какова длина пароля ? может попытаться шифровальщиками подобрать,если задать поточнее настройки ?
Отправил Касперскому запароленый архив. Обещают посмотерть.

----------


## thyrex

> Прогнал Касперским антишифровальшиком


Это каким?




> Как правильно остановить вирус ?


Убить содержимое папки *c:\tmp*




> Не подскажите,какова длина пароля ? может попытаться шифровальщиками подобрать,если задать поточнее настройки ?


Судя по всему исследование работы этого вируса Вы в первом сообщении этой темы прочитать не посчитали нужным. Там расписано практически до мельчайших подробностей. И про длину пароля, и на чем основана его генерация. В сообщении №3 написано про рациональность подбора. Если есть желание подобрать, приступайте  :Smiley:

----------


## Георгий-777 avacha77

Касперким проверял XoristDecryptor и RectorDecryptor.

Извините серого,но я что-то про длину пароля не очень улавливаю. Он
много раз записывается-перезаписывается,стирается и еще много чего
делает разным количеством байт.

> 2. Генерируется по определенному алгоритму пароль архивирования длиной 64 байта и записывается в файл drivers.000

> 3.4.3 Выделяется область памяти в 256 байт и заполняется нулями (используется как буфер обмена).
> После чего сюда записывается пароль архивирования

Если 256 байт,то сколько это составляет символов ?
 Или же в ячейку 256 байт записывается пароль размером 64 байта ?

Расшифровщики в настройках запрашивают количество символов.
И потом,какие символы ?
Все,какие есть,или же другие варианты ?

----------


## thyrex

> пароль архивирования длиной 64 байта


Что тут непонятно? Где в тексте указано, что его длина меняется?




> Расшифровщики в настройках запрашивают количество символов.


Издеваетесь? 




> Касперким проверял XoristDecryptor и RectorDecryptor.


Они не предназначены вообще для подобного. Тем более *никогда* не запрашивают количество символов  :Smiley:

----------


## lacosst

Возможно ли восстановить *drivers.000* с помощью *Power Data Recovery* или чем то подобным ?

----------


## thyrex

Прочитать исследование трудно?



> 3.3 Файл drivers.000 дважды перезаписывается мусором (сначала 64, потом 1024 символа «0»), усекается до нулевой длины и удаляется


Так что его восстановление ничего не даст

----------


## thyrex

Появилась очередная версия, которая использует в себе возможности двух предыдущих: используется и время от начала старта системы, и определение позиций курсора (уже 16 позиций) 

Постараюсь до выходных исследовать

----------

*Макcим*,  *olejah*

----------


## lacosst

> Появилась очередная версия, которая использует в себе возможности двух предыдущих: используется и время от начала старта системы, и определение позиций курсора (уже 16 позиций) 
> 
> Постараюсь до выходных исследовать



Интересно, зачем им выпускать новую версию, если для старой нет решения???

----------


## 12ozMouse

Получается, что вирус запускает архиватор, а тот в свою очередь просто удаляет старые файлы с диска и создает новые, зашифрованные. А что, если попытаться восстановить не файл с паролем, а первоначальные, незашифрованные версии файлов? И если да, то какую программу для восстановления в данном случае лучше использовать?

----------


## thyrex

1. Я не знаю, каким образом происходит удаление при использовании самого архиватора2. У Вас файлы получили именно такое расширение, как указано в названии темы (регистр букв имеет значение)?

----------


## 12ozMouse

1. Ну да, по хорошему, чтобы это выяснить, надо либо спросить у разработчика, либо самому запустить архиватор с такой командой, подключить отладчик к процессу и посмотреть, что конкретно там происходит. Однако, я полагаю, разработчики архиватора не заостряли внимание на физическом удалении данных с диска и использовали простые функции Runtime-библиотек или WinAPI для удаления файлов, которые всего лишь удаляют записи в MFT. На это я, собственно, и надеюсь.
2. Да, расширения у зашифрованных файлов именно такие. И дата, когда троян запустился и сделал свое темное дело, примерно совпадает с датой появления сообщений о нем на форуме. Было бы другое расширение (предыдущая версия, где генератор ключа инициализировался временем запуска), то уже воспользовался бы Вашей утилитой для подбора ключа.

----------

